# Trasferire nel/trasferire al



## blue9

Ciao a tutti,
ho un dubbio amletico: con il verbo trasferire, quale preposizione è più adatta?
Nello specifico, si dice "trasferire nel PC" o "trasferire al PC"?
Es. Trasferisci i dati nel PC/Se vuoi, puoi trasferire i dati al PC.
Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao blu9,

_Trasferire *al*_ PC perché, in questo caso, _trasferire_ ha significato di _trasmettere_. Quindi _trasmettere *al*_ PC e non trasmettere nel PC. Spero si senta così che suona male. Oppure puoi dire ancora _cedere *al*_ PC e non cedere nel PC.
Prova pure a cambiare PC con Hard Disk. E ancora _trasferire_ analizzato significa _passare_ qualcosa *a* qualcuno o *al*trove e non *nel* qualcuno o *nel* luogo.
Spero di aver annientato il dubbio amletico.


----------



## blue9

dragonseven said:


> Ciao blu9,
> 
> _Trasferire *al*_ PC perché, in questo caso, _trasferire_ ha significato di _trasmettere_. Quindi _trasmettere *al*_ PC e non trasmettere nel PC. Spero si senta così che suona male. Oppure puoi dire ancora _cedere *al*_ PC e non cedere nel PC.
> Prova pure a cambiare PC con Hard Disk. E ancora _trasferire_ analizzato significa _passare_ qualcosa *a* qualcuno o *al*trove e non *nel* qualcuno o *nel* luogo.
> Spero di aver annientato il dubbio amletico.



Grazie davvero mille per la risposta e la spiegazione. Mi permetto di rompere ancora perché, nella mia testolina, c'è ancora qualcosa che non torna. 
 Nella frase "Blue9 *ha trasferito* della musica *in* I...(ometto il nome, pensare alla mela), la preposizione è sbagliata?
E con il verbo "analizzare"? Blue9 vorrebbe comprare uno smarthpone per *analizzare* i dati *sul PC*/*nel PC*...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao blue9,




blue9 said:


> Grazie davvero mille per la risposta e la spiegazione. Mi permetto di rompere ancora perché, nella mia testolina, c'è ancora qualcosa che non torna.
> Nella frase "Blue9 *ha trasferito* della musica *in* I...(ometto il nome, pensare alla mela), la preposizione è sbagliata?



Si. Anche in questo caso vale la stessa regola: "Blue9 ha *trasmesso/ceduto/passato* la musica *a/ad/all'*altro mezzo e non *in/nell'*altro mezzo. *In/nel* li puoi usare con *trasferire* solo con cose o persone fisiche. 
Per esempio, *trasferisci* i CD *in* macchina o *nell'*automobile; un altro, mi devo *trasferire* *nelle* Hawaii (non *alle* Hawaii) o *nel *Pacifico; e ancora, hanno trasferito l'ospite *nella/in* cantina.

L'ho annientato adesso?




> E con il verbo "analizzare"? Blue9 vorrebbe comprare uno smarthpone per *analizzare* i dati *sul PC*/*nel PC*...




Innanzitutto dovresti analizzare le regole di WR che ti impongono di creare un altro thread in questo caso.
Ti dico solo questo ne l'uno ne l'altro: per *analizzare* i dati *del* PC. Come per le *analisi del *sangue.


----------



## blue9

dragonseven said:


> Ciao blue9,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si. Anche in questo caso vale la stessa regola: "Blue9 ha *trasmesso/ceduto/passato* la musica *a/ad/all'*altro mezzo e non *in/nell'*altro mezzo. *In/nel* li puoi usare con *trasferire* solo con cose o persone fisiche.
> Per esempio, *trasferisci* i CD *in* macchina o *nell'*automobile; un altro, mi devo *trasferire* *nelle* Hawaii (non *alle* Hawaii) o *nel *Pacifico; e ancora, hanno trasferito l'ospite *nella/in* cantina.
> 
> L'ho annientato adesso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innanzitutto dovresti analizzare le regole di WR che ti impongono di creare un altro thread in questo caso.
> Ti dico solo questo ne l'uno ne l'altro: per *analizzare* i dati *del* PC. Come per le *analisi del *sangue.



Mmm...con trasferire e il riferimento al PC, io ho trovato addirittura "su".
Mi scuso per non aver rispettato la regola, però non concordo con la preposizione "del": "analizzare i dati del PC" ha un significato diverso rispetto ad avere dei dati su un foglio di carta, trasferirli *al* PC e poi analizzarli (analizzare dati sul PC). A-i-u-t-o.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao blue9, 
è inutile continuare qui. ci cancellano, ormai questo vale solo per* trasferire*. Se vuoi parlare d' altro crea un altro thread per *analizzare* i dati *sul/nel *PC, poiché non è nel titolo di questo topic nessuno dei vocaboli ora in discussione. Quando lo fai indica meglio cosa indendi sapere, completando la frase ed esprimendo meglio l'azione anche con termini generici. 



> Mmm...con trasferire e il riferimento al PC, io ho trovato addirittura "su".



Anche in questo caso non era richiesto. Se devo rispondere anche per le cose non richieste non finirò mai di scrivere.
Comunque, le cose stanno così. 
Il verbo *trasferire*, in questo caso, è come *trasmettere, cedere, passare qualcosa a qualcuno*, e tutti questi hanno senso _figurato_, poiché qualsiasi cosa *trasmessa/ceduta/trasferita* *ad* altra cosa (o qualcuno), è _volatile_, cioè, _*non *fisicamente reale_. 
Esempio: se io ho dati su carta (_fisicamente reale _del peso diciamo di una tonnellata) e li voglio *portare/trasferire/trasmettere/cedere al* PC, dovrò prima digitalizzare i dati (renderli _volatili non più reali_. Il peso della carta, la tonnellata non esiste più, ora pesano diciamo un gigabyte. _In realtà_ il peso si è *spostato* *su* una memoria di un gigabyte diciamo 10 grammi, il peso della chiavetta USB) e poi compiere l'operazione. 
Quindi risulta che bisogna *trasferire su* chiavetta USB la tonnellata di carta e poi *trasferire al* PC il gigabyte ottenuto. 
Ma visto che ti sfido io a *mettere/portare* una tonnellata di carta *su/nella* chiavetta USB (impossibile) si hanno già i dati digitalizzati in un gigabyte basta *trasferirli al* PC


----------



## ohbice

blue9 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho un dubbio amletico: con il verbo trasferire, quale preposizione è più adatta?
> Nello specifico, si dice "trasferire nel PC" o "trasferire al PC"?
> Es. Trasferisci i dati nel PC/Se vuoi, puoi trasferire i dati al PC.
> Grazie mille in anticipo.



Dal vocabolario Treccani: "_ho trasferito su un DVD tutti e tre i documentarî_.".
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/trasferire/

Usa tutte le preposizioni che vuoi, basta che il risultato ti piaccia


----------



## ursu-lab

Un verbo non è che regga solo una (1) preposizione. Quasi sempre sono i complementi e/o le accezioni del verbo a "decidere".
Es. Mi sono traferita in Francia, a Parigi, al terzo piano, su una barca, ecc. 
Riguardo all'informatica, ci possono essere due accezioni/sfumature di trasferire: registrare i dati su un supporto (cd, dvd) o semplicemente inserirli in un "contenitore" (pc, chiavetta/pen drive). E in quest'ultimo caso dipende, anche da che COSA trasferisci.

Se è esplicito il punto di origine ("da") allora è per forza "a": 
trasferisco i dati dalla chiavetta al pc.

Ma se si (sott)intende "mettere/copiare" o addirittura "installare" direi che si usa la preposizione "in":
ho trasferito i dati nella chiavetta/nel pen drive;
ho trasferito l'app dello smartphone nella memory card (prima era installata nella RAM del telefono ed era lentissimo...).

Se è un supporto tipo cd o dvd (trasferire come sinonimo di registrare)  userei senz'altro "su":
Ho trasferito i video sul dvd.


----------



## ohbice

ursu-lab said:


> Un verbo non è che regga solo una preposizione.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo con ursu-lab.




ursu-lab said:


> Riguardo all'informatica, ci possono essere due accezioni/sfumature di trasferire: registrare i dati su un supporto o semplicemente inserirli in un "contenitore".



Qui invece non sono d'accordo. Nel mondo dell'informatica direi che ogni tipo di memoria è un "contenitore", indipendentemente che si tratti di supporto fisico o "virtuale" (che poi sempre supporto fisico è, anche se si tratta di deposito temporaneo di informazioni ).

Direi invece che, come sempre accade, quello che assume un ruolo fondamentale è il contesto. Aggiungo qualche esempio a quelli già detti sopra. Dirò "mi trasferisco in India" ma non "mi trasferisco a India".
"Mi trasferisco a Milano" va bene, "mi trasferisco su un'isola della Grecia" va pure bene. "Mi trasferisco in campagna", "mi trasferisco in un altro ufficio"...

Allo stesso modo dirò (direi) "trasferisco questi dati che ho raccolto ieri dal cellulare al CD", "trasferisco l'intero contenuto della memoria sull'unità disco esterna", trasferisco le foto del matrimonio sul computer", "trasferisco nel pc questa grande mole di dati"...

Tutto quello che non ti suona troppo strano con ogni probabilità è corretto 

Ultimissimo: se cerchi nel forum troverai sicuramente altri thread che parlano dell'argomento  (per esempio qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=364728)


----------



## dragonseven

ursu-lab said:


> Ho trasferito i video sul dvd



Impossibile come fai?
I video li ho *in* DVD, li vedo *al* Pc e li trasferisco *al* masterizzatore DVD che li copia *sul *DVD.  tutti esatti 
I video li ho *su* DVD, li vedo *sul* Pc e li trasferisco *nel* masterizzatore DVD che li copia *al* DVD. tutti erronei



oh said:


> Allo stesso modo dirò (direi) "trasferisco questi dati che ho raccolto ieri dal cellulare al CD", "trasferisco l'intero contenuto della memoria sull'unità disco esterna", trasferisco le foto del matrimonio sul computer", "trasferisco nel pc questa grande mole di dati"...



Ciao oh, bice,
queste frasi invece io le direi così: "trasferisco l'intero contenuto della memoria *ne*ll'unità disco esterna", *"*trasferisco le foto del matrimonio *ne*l computer"
"trasferisco l'intero contenuto della memoria sul disco estern*o*", 
"trasferisco le foto del matrimonio sul computer" non dico che sia sbagliato ma "le foto sul computer" mi suona un po' ambiguo


----------



## ohbice

Forse non hai visto il post 7, dragonseven. O forse dovremo telefonare all'editore del vocabolario Treccani per avvisarli dell'errore ;-)


----------



## dragonseven

oh said:


> Forse non hai visto il post 7, dragonseven. O forse dovremo telefonare all'editore del vocabolario Treccani per avvisarli dell'errore ;-)


Quale errore?


----------



## ursu-lab

oh said:


> Dal vocabolario Treccani: "_ho trasferito *su *un DVD tutti e tre i documentarî_.".


Non vedo alcuna differenza tra la mia frase e quella riportata dal dizionario Treccani. 

Si sta parlando di trasferire col significato di registrare.

Ogni accezione è diversa, Dragon, io non sarei così categorica con i veti e le crocette rosse. 
Il video è / ho un video *in* (*formato*) DVD. 
Ho trasferito il video/i file  *sul* DVD/CD-Rom (supporto informatico registrabile).

Che cavolo c'entra il formato o la conversione (*in* un formato digitale) con la registrazione dei dati (*su *un supporto informatico)?
ricordati che i dati vengono registrati/incisi SULLA SUPERFICIE FISICA DI nastri, dischi, cd, dvd, ecc. Cioè, in questo caso è un *su=sopra* vero e proprio.

Non sono la stessa cosa il nastro (su cui è inciso il suono -> SU) e una cassetta (che contiene il nastro -> IN).

Per la stessa ragione, questa volta a Bice, non copierei/trasferirei mai dei dati SULL'hard disk, ma NELL'hard disk.. Inteso come "recipiente"


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> Quale errore?



Ursu-lab ti ha già risposto. Sostieni che _trasferire su _è sbagliato, il vocabolario Treccani usa proprio _trasferire su _in in contesto simile a quello dato... di conseguenza il vocabolario Treccani sbaglia, occorrerà pure avvisarli ;-)

Tornando all'inizio del ragionamento, forse dovresti modificare le premesse. Non puoi sostenere che, siccome il significato di un verbo è paragonabile al significato di un altro verbo, allora le proposizioni rette dal secondo devono per forza andare bene anche per il primo. E' un ragionamento privo di logica! Mi riferisco al post che riporto qui sotto:



dragonseven said:


> "Trasferire al PC" perché, in questo caso, "trasferire" ha significato di "trasmettere". Quindi "trasmettere al PC" e non "trasmettere nel PC".



_Trasmettere nel pc _è sbagliato, ma questo non comporta necessariamente che _trasferire nel PC _sia sbagliato


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me non si tratta del formato. Forse si dice *sul* DVD perché i dati si infatti "trasferiscono" (=registrano) *sulla *superficie del DVD en non "dentro". Cosa ne dite? Può darsi o esagero ? ...


----------



## dragonseven

Discussione: Trasferire nel/trasferire al non vedo su


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> I video li ho *su* DVD, li vedo sul Pc e li trasferisco *nel* masterizzatore DVD che li copia *al* DVD. tutti erronei



Ma questo l'hai scritto tu oppure no? mi sembra di sognare... ora vado a bere un tè


----------



## ursu-lab

dragonseven said:


> Discussione: Trasferire nel/trasferire al non vedo su



Forse se mi trasferisco *su* Marte o *sulle* Dolomiti qualcuno capirà quello che voglio dire... O in Slovacchia, perché Francisgranada, che italiano non è, ha capito perfettamente il senso delle mie parole. .


----------



## dragonseven

oh said:


> Dal vocabolario Treccani: "_ho trasferito su un DVD tutti e tre i documentarî_.".
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/trasferire/
> 
> Usa tutte le preposizioni che vuoi, basta che il risultato ti piaccia



Perché in questo punto  la discussione passa da *PC* a DVD e da *nel/al *a su?


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me non si tratta del formato. Forse si dice *sul* DVD perché i dati si infatti "trasferiscono" (=registrano) *sulla *superficie del DVD en non "dentro". Cosa ne dite? Può darsi o esagero ? ...



Il DVD è un supporto creato per contenere dati. In quanto contenitore, dire "Ho trasferito i dati/il film/le foto nel DVD" non è sbagliato. Significa che li ho spostati da un contenitore a un altro, li ho trasferiti in quel contenitore specifico (il DVD) per riutilizzarli poi quando vorrò, con le modalità che mi saranno più comode, eccetera. 
Comunque tutto il senso della discussione è sulla necessità (per qualcuno) di limitare il numero di preposizioni rette da _trasferire_... ma non è necessario porre un limite, posso usare tutte le preposizioni che voglio. "Trasferisco con gusto questo film!", "Trasferisco dal frigo questa anguria"...
Boh, mollo per un po'.
Ciao a tutti.
p



dragonseven said:


> Perché in questo punto la discussione passa da *PC* a DVD e da *nel/al *a su?



Ultimo tentativo (ma a questo punto non escludo che tu possa essere un... giocherellone, diciamo così. Altrove li chiamano fake, ma qui siamo in un forum solo italiano). 

La discussione passa da *PC *a *DVD *perché così ho deciso io, e perché il vocabolario Treccani non riporta frasi contenenti *PC*, ma solo frasi contenenti *DVD*. Credo che non vi sia differenza tra *PC *e *DVD *se si pensa ad entrambi come a dispositivi capaci di contenere informazioni (e *PC *è inteso in questo senso da chi ha aperto il thread, spero che su questo tu possa essere d'accordo).

La discussione passa da *nel/al *a *su *perché così ho voluto io. Come si può facilmente intuire dal resto del mio post 7, che tu hai riportato, ho voluto offrire all'autore/all'autrice del thread un ventaglio di alternative più ampio.



ursu-lab said:


> ricordati che i dati vengono registrati/incisi SULLA SUPERFICIE FISICA DI nastri, dischi, cd, dvd, ecc. Cioè, in questo caso è un *su=sopra* vero e proprio.
> 
> Non sono la stessa cosa il nastro (su cui è inciso il suono -> SU) e una cassetta (che contiene il nastro -> IN).
> 
> Per la stessa ragione, questa volta a Bice, non copierei/trasferirei mai dei dati SULL'hard disk, ma NELL'hard disk.. Inteso come "recipiente"



Guarda che qui c'è una contraddizione, ursu-lab: quando dici che i dati vengono registrati/incisi sulla superficie fisica dei supporti in generale non puoi escludere gli hard disk. L'hard disk è un disco, sul quale copio/trasferisco i dati. E' anche un contenitore, nel quale copio/trasferisco i dati. Non trovo vi siano difficoltà nell'accettare le due nature dei supporti fisici (dischi inclusi).


----------



## ursu-lab

L'autore del thread voleva dei chiarimenti sull'uso delle preposizioni col verbo trasferire. Nel titolo non è menzionato la parola PC come destinazione esclusiva e bisogna, per correttezza, pensare anche ai futuri lettori di questa discussione cercando di dare una risposta magari più ampia, sempre mantenendo il signficato originario del thread.

Quali preposizioni si usano con trasferire in un contesto informatico?

Il "problema" è sorto quando tu gli hai risposto sostenendo in modo tassativo che il verbo trasferire è uguale a trasmettere e quindi (?) reggerebbe solo la preposizione "a" senza introdurre il tuo ragionamento con un'espressione più moderata del tipo "secondo me" "io direi" ecc. Tutto qui. 
Ma la preposizione di un verbo di movimento dipende anche e soprattutto dal "luogo di destinazione", non dal verbo. Basta pensare al verbo "andare" che col significato di moto a luogo regge a, in, su e persino da. Con e senza articolo.

Trasferire, semplificando, in campo informatico può essere uno "spostare", un "copiare", un "inserire, installare,  "registrare" o anche "incidere" a seconda del tipo di dati che vengono trasferiti e anche a seconda del luogo di destinazione e del procedimento utilizzato. E in ogni caso occorrerà, forse, una preposizione diversa. 

PS a oh, bice: per hard disk si intende, spesso, tutta la "scatolina", non solo il platter. È come la cassetta del registratore che contiene il nastro. Per questo, insisto, dipende. Io posso pensare alla scatolina (IN) e tu al platter (SU). In ogni caso hai ragione tu, sono corrette entrambe  ;-)


----------



## blue9

dragonseven said:


> Ciao blue9,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si. Anche in questo caso vale la stessa regola: "Blue9 ha *trasmesso/ceduto/passato* la musica *a/ad/all'*altro mezzo e non *in/nell'*altro mezzo. *In/nel* li puoi usare con *trasferire* solo con cose o persone fisiche.
> Per esempio, *trasferisci* i CD *in* macchina o *nell'*automobile; un altro, mi devo *trasferire* *nelle* Hawaii (non *alle* Hawaii) o *nel *Pacifico; e ancora, hanno trasferito l'ospite *nella/in* cantina.
> 
> L'ho annientato adesso?



Grazie davvero di cuore a tutti per le risposte e gli esempi!

Il mio dubbio nasceva proprio dal ragionamento di ursu-lab: un verbo non regge necessariamente sempre e solo una preposizione e, proprio per questo, ho cercato uno scambio di idee per poter arrivare alla forma più corretta possibile.
L'esempio di dragonseven ha alimentato i miei dubbi:
"mi devo *trasferire* *nelle* Hawaii (non *alle* Hawaii)" --> in questo caso, io direi "Mi devo trasferire *in* Francia/Germania/Canada/Belgio/Australia, *negli* Stati Uniti", ma non escluderei categoricamente "*alle *Hawaii/Eolie/etc.". 

Molto esaustiva la spiegazione secondo cui, se l'origine e la destinazione sono ben definite, sono più appropriate le preposizioni *da*...*a*: "Trasferisco le foto *dal *cellulare *al* PC". 
Non escluderi *nel* (in senso figurato o meno) in quanto, anche se c'è una digitalizzazione, avviene proprio uno spostamento all'interno di un dispositivo: dragonseven, lo so che non si puà spostare una risma di carta nel computer ma, avendo eseguito un processo di digitalizzazione con conseguente cambiamento di "stato" delle informazioni, posso trasferire ciò che prima era cartaceo* all'interno* di un dispositivo informatico.


----------

